# 00 Altima doesnt start



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just bought a 2000 altima that was vandalized and stored after that for 2 years. The owner lost the key, so i had to break the ignition switch on it. When I try to start it, it doesnt do anything. All the lights in the dash board turn on but it doesnt turn on. Oo by the way after turning the ignition switch to On I found out it has only 84k.

So will the car have a bad starter, since it wasnt used for over 2 years?
Also I had a 99 Altima before and it had the factory alarm but i didnt have the remote nd one day the cars alarm went off and the car didnt want to turn on it did the same as this 2000. I fixed the 99 by inserting the key in the door and locking and unlocking it and it worked.

Can it be the starter or may it have the factory alarm activated? Also after i replace the ignition switch does it have to be reprogram or not? I have change ignition switches on a 98 nd 95 altima before. but this 2000 had a a black plastic around the ignition with a wire in it.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I know the 2000 has an anti-theft key system . I'd suspect it would need a working key sensor , correctly programmed key and module to enable the system.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Classification:
EL99-020c

Reference:
NTB99-063C

Date:
November 20, 2002

ENGINE WILL NOT START NVIS/NATS SYSTEM DESCRIPTION KEY REGISTRATION 

This bulletin amends NTB99-063b updated Applied Vehicle information. Please discard all paper copies of that bulletin.

APPLIED VEHICLE(S): 
2000 - 2001 Altima (L30)
2000 - 2003 Maxima (A33)
1999 Maxima (A32)
1999.5 - 2003 Pathfinder (R50)
2000 - 2003 Sentra (B15)

APPLIED VINs: 
All

APPLIED DATES: 
Start of production



^ This bulletin covers two versions of the Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System/Nissan Anti-Theft System (NVIS/NATS). One of these systems, referred to as either "NATS V 2.0" or "NATS V 5.0", is standard equipment on the Applied Vehicles listed above.

^ NATS uses advanced anti-theft functions and requires CONSULT-II or CONSULT (where applicable) for service. This helps prevent "unauthorized access" into the NATS registration procedure.

^ When the NATS ignition key, IMMU (Immobilizer control unit), or ECM (ECCS control unit) are replaced, C/U initialization is necessary. It is also necessary when registering keys and as part of many NATS Service Manual diagnostic procedures.

IMPORTANT: The NATS "C/U Initialization and Key Registration "Procedures in this bulletin are only for the Applied Vehicles listed above. Do not use these procedures on any other NATS-equipped vehicles.

^ NATS V 2.0 and NATS V 5.0 are very similar except for the "C/U Initialization and Key Registration" Procedure. Each Version uses a different Procedure.

Special Service Notes: Key Registration Required

^ NATS will not allow the engine to start without the use of a registered ignition key. Nissan models with NATS have a "transponder chip" in the ignition key head.

^ If a vehicle will not start and the Dash Security lamp is ON solid, it is possible that the ignition keys were not properly registered into the vehicle's Immobilizer control unit (IMMU).

^ When the NATS ignition key or IMMU are replaced, C/U Initialization and Key Registration MUST BE PERFORMED or THE VEHICLE WILL NOT START. This same procedure is also needed when registering new keys. It is part of many NATS Service Manual diagnostic procedures.

^ If any ignition keys need to be added or if any ignition key needs to be re-registered ALL other ignition keys must be re-registered at the same time or they will no longer start the vehicle.

Other Important Information ^ The NATS key code is permanently encoded to the NATS key ID chip at the time of its manufacture and cannot be changed. Recommend only using Nissan service parts (key blanks).

^ NATS does not activate the vehicle theft warning system.

^ A maximum of five ignition keys can be registered to the NATS.

NOTE: The Owner's Manual for the vehicle you are working on can tell you how many keys came with the vehicle. This number varies from vehicle to vehicle.

Transponders

^ If a NATS-equipped vehicle experiences an intermittent no start incident, interference from another transponder could also be the cause.








^ Other vehicle ignition keys that have transponders or transponders such as the Mobil Speedpass(R) (Refer to illustration) may be a source of interference. They may be too close (3/4 to 1 inch) to the registered key being used to start the vehicle.

^ In these cases, there will be a "DIFFERENCE OF KEY" code stored in the Engine Control Module (ECM). The MIL will not turn "ON" for this.

^ Once the vehicle is started, transponder interference will not cause the engine to stall

^ To avoid transponder interference occurrences, advise the customer to keep all other transponders on separate key rings.


System Components







^ NATS ignition key (with transponder chip).

^ NATS antenna amplifier located around the ignition key cylinder.

^ NATS Immobilizer control unit (works directly with ECM).

^ Security indicator (Light Emitting Diode, or LED), located on the dash.


System Operation

^ The NATS uses a digital radio frequency (RF) to transmit a key code between the NATS key ID chip (which is "embedded" in the NATS ignition key) and the IMMU. When a registered NATS key transmits a valid code, the ECM will allow the engine to start.

^ If the correct code is not received, the IMMU will not transmit a valid code to the ECM. In which case the ECM will not let the engine start.


CONSULT-II NATS Program Card / NATS-E980U CONSULT Program Card usage:

^ For CONSULT-II use the NATS Program Card. CONSULT-II is fully compatible with early and later vehicles. This is the preferred tool for this procedure

^ CONSULT is not compatible with some later vehicles. If CONSULT can and is to be used, the NATS-E980U CONSULT program card must be loaded into CONSULT and initialized. The card must remain in CONSULT while servicing and diagnosing the NVIS or registering keys.

Precautions prior to registration:

^ Collect all existing ignition keys from the customer.

Note: ANY KEYS THAT ARE NOT REGISTERED AT THIS TIME WELL NO LONGER START THE VEHICLE.

^ Separate all NATS ignition keys and other transponders away from each other (take them off the key ring). Keep them separate during the whole key registration process.

^ Do not "crank" the engine/operate the starter during the Key Registration Procedure.

^ Performing C/U initialization and key registration may not erase NATS DTC's stored in the ECM. YOU MUST CLEAR THE DTC's BY PRESSING ERASE IN THE SELF DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS DISPLAY OF CONSULT (step 7 in Key Confirmation below).

^ It is recommended that you read through the entire service procedure before doing it for the first time.


----------

